# Champ Car and Formula Drift at Laguna Seca this weekend



## DriftBNR32 (Apr 5, 2003)

* The ChampCar World Series is bringing in Formula Drift for the Grand Prix of Monterey at Laguna Seca this weekend from Friday, September 10th to Sunday, September 12th.


The top Formula Drift racers will be performing exhibitions while some of the most powerful open wheel racecars in the world will be racing.

For more info and tickets log on to: * 
www.formulad.com 
www.champcarworldseries.com 
www.laguna-seca.com


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmmm, I'd like to see both on the track at the same time.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

i was planning on going to the event. ive read that the drift practice on saturday and the demonstration on sunday are only 30 mins long.


----------

